# Ventless jackets - dated?



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi All,

Just wondering if ventless jackets and blazers are dated? Are they still appropriate today?

I _did_ see the earlier threads, but wondered what today's view is.

Though I didn't pay attention to clothes in the 1980's (and hence, was not a victim of '80's "fashion"), isn't that when the ventless jacket became more popular?

I look forward all your replies - thank you!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Ventless jackets are classic, as are single and double vented jackets. It is really just a personal preference. Simplistically, ventless are often thought of as continental/European style, single vent as American, and double vent as British. I prefer single vent, but like double vent too; ventless not so much -- but all that is just 100% personal preference. Many well-dressed men own all three and most American men, frankly, don't even think about it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It seems to me that double vents are easier to sit down in, reach into your pockets in, etc. Others do not agree. Like Mike said, it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

DaveS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if ventless jackets and blazers are dated? Are they still appropriate today?
> 
> ...


Vent-less is best for formal odd jackets (dinner jackets for night time semi formal and stroller jackets for morning and afternoon semi formal) and tuxedo jackets. Center vented (also known as single vented) is best for For all other jackets (especially suit jackets), double vented (also known as side vented) is best.

Yes, vent-less jackets that are none of the following types of coats and jackets: formal odd jackets and tuxedo jackets, frock coats, hunting jackets, morning coats, overcoats, pea coats, tail coats and top coats were very fashionable (especially for suit jackets) in the 1980s. I watch movies, TV shows and other programs from the 1980s and look at pictures from that decade and some of the men's dress wear and formal wear (mainly in the middle part of the decade) is decent to very nice and some of the men's dress wear and formal wear is atrocious (mainly from the early and middle parts of the decade with the early part of the 1980s in some cases too 1970s looking and the late part of the 1980s in many cases simply too trendy looking).


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Ventless jackets are like pleats. They're classic but unfashionable at the moment. I'm personally not a fan of ventless jackets for jackets other than dinner jackets.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

Single vents looked old fashioned to me, so I closed them.

Now that I'm older I still don't like em.

No vents or side vents for me.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

I think of ventless as more of a 90s concept, paired with three-button suits that were an inch to two inches too long in the body (by today's standards) and a little broad in the shoulders.

The overall look was something that elongated and slimmed the torso but also had comparably very baggy pants.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Ventless jackets are classic, as are single and double vented jackets. It is really just a personal preference. Simplistically, ventless are often thought of as continental/European style, single vent as American, and double vent as British. I prefer single vent, but like double vent too; ventless not so much -- but all that is just 100% personal preference. Many well-dressed men own all three and most American men, frankly, don't even think about it.


+1.

And they're well suited to evening wear.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I never liked the ventless look but to each his own.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I used to side solidly on Alan Flusser's opinion (as stated in his 1987 book, Clothes & the Man) that the center vent was an atrocity. It is still the least favorite vent option for me, but when I find a suit I like with a center vent (be it vintage-y, like the Polo/Ralph Lauren beautiful mid grey flannel, 2 button, center vented, Italian made one I found today, or a new one, like the very nice Valentino I bought at Barneys in NYC in 2007) I typically have my tailor shorten the vent. For instance, the vent on the P/RL I found today has got to be almost 13". No way am I wearing a suit with a 13" center vent. Equally, the Valentino was too long as well. I had my tailor shorten that too. Side vents can be too long too: I recently acquired a nice Austin Reed sport coat from their web-site and I had my tailor shorten the side vents about one inch. The recent Harris tweed number I found had a huge center vent too. I closed that one up completely. I like the look. My 2 MTM Cifonelli's from Saks in 2002/2003 are ventless too, but I might put side vents in those, or at least the summer weight one.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Consider that the traditional dinner jacket has no vent. This is the "clean" look - the most polished and formal look. Also perhaps the least functional if you intend to put you hands in your rear pockets for anything. The single vent is the least polished - it kind of looks disheveled and informal from behind. The double vent is the best because it is a compromise between the two - it almost looks as good as a ventless jacket and it is the most functional for placing your hands in your pockets should that be necessary. Having said that I still like the look of ventless jackets although I own few - almost all of my jackets are double.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Vent-less is best for formal odd jackets (dinner jackets for night time semi formal and stroller jackets for morning and afternoon semi formal) and tuxedo jackets. Center vented (also known as single vented) is best for For all other jackets (especially suit jackets), double vented (also known as side vented) is best.


Venting is a matter of individual taste and what looks best given the suit style and physique of the wearer. Any of these other "rules" are invalid.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> It seems to me that double vents are easier to sit down in, reach into your pockets in, etc. Others do not agree. Like Mike said, it's just a matter of taste.


Indeed, to my mind, double vents have got to be the most functional and anatomically forgiving of the design options (no vent, single and double vents) for that feature of our jackets. Pair double vents with bi-swing shoulders, a half belted back, a 3R2 un-darted front piece design and you have the perfectly designed jacket!


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

peterc said:


> Side vents can be too long too: I recently acquired a nice Austin Reed sport coat from their web-site and I had my tailor shorten the side vents about one inch.


True, though I'd prefer to err on the side of caution and have a RTW jacket come with side vents which are too long, rather than too short (since they cannot be lengthened). I have some RLBL suits where the side vents just feel too short given that I have, shall we say, a bit of an athletically-enhanced (read: I do lots of squats) rear and having the vents a bit too short causes some bunching in the body of the jacket.

As to center vents, I consider this acceptable only on very casual sport coats intended to be worn with jeans (where I really don't care what kind of vents the jacket has).



JBierly said:


> Consider that the traditional dinner jacket has no vent. This is the "clean" look - the most polished and formal look. Also perhaps the least functional if you intend to put you hands in your rear pockets for anything.


I thought that the reason a dinner jacket could get away with being unvented is that it is supposed to remain open (hence the importance of a waist covering). Also, my understanding is that some traditional dinner trousers don't have hip pockets anyhow. However I may be mistaken on both fronts...

Perhaps the reason they worked so well in the 80s, and even early 90s, is how large people wore suits then: _doesn't really how they're vented when they're only a few poles short of being tented... _


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Never liked and rarely owned ventless jackets. They've been around forever. Very common in Europe o/s the UK and Ireland. But for me they just scream 1980s!


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

No reason to spare you my useless opinion. Other than formal wear, as noted above, ventless suit jackets and odd jackets are old fashioned. I like them but they reflect the mens styles of the 1940's and prior. Not a bad thing.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

As an aside, I agree with what seems to be the majority opinion that side vents are much better than center vents. However, I own mostly all center vented jackets because in the US it seems that 90%+ of what is available in RTW is center vented. It's unfortunate that a center vent became such the standard.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

alkydrinker said:


> As an aside, I agree with what seems to be the majority opinion that side vents are much better than center vents. However, I own mostly all center vented jackets because in the US it seems that 90%+ of what is available in RTW is center vented. It's unfortunate that a center vent became such the standard.


I'm not against single vents but it is also my understanding that double vents are most commonly found in 'European' suitings, eg, English and Italian styles in particular, along with sharply defined shoulders.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's been said that ventless jackets were standard in the '30s through the '50s, but I'm not certain there's much truth to that. From what I understand, many costumers back then believed vents didn't look as "clean" on film, thus they mostly clothed their actors in suits and sport coats without them. I must also point out that I see many a vented jacket in actual menswear magazines and advertisements from the "Golden Age" as well, including Esquire and Apparel Arts. Maybe I'm completely wrong, though. Clearly it was a bit of a thing for a while (at least one or two of Connery's suits were ventless in his James Bond outings during the '60s), but I doubt it was what _everyone_ wore, especially when you consider that men were wearing suits and sport coats with ties in many places that today's man would wear a t-shirt and jeans. Suits had to be functional and hold up to more wear.

In the '80s, the Golden Age look had a bit of a renaissance with the full fits, pleated trousers, and wide shoulders. I think that's where the non-vented stuff came from; designers trying to copy the looks they saw in old movies. Strangely though, I saw ventless jackets as "recently" as 2005 when I got my first suit at J.C. Penney. Not sure why, as even most cheap suits in the mid-2000s had centre vents. I remember some fashionable guys trying desperately to find cheap double vented suits around that time as well.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

Jovan said:


> It's been said that ventless jackets were standard in the '30s through the '50s, but I'm not certain there's much truth to that. From what I understand, many costumers back then believed vents didn't look as "clean" on film, thus they mostly clothed their actors in suits and sport coats without them. I must also point out that I see many a vented jacket in actual menswear magazines and advertisements from the "Golden Age" as well, including Esquire and Apparel Arts. Maybe I'm completely wrong, though.


I have another theory on the matter, though it is completely unsubstantiated and of my own invention. As you state, there were many, many occasions in the 30s and 40s where men would wear a suit or sports coat that they would not today, thus it was more necessary to differentiate between different kinds of jackets. Horseback riding was also probably a more popular pastime then, and one for which more people probably had "proper" attire. Pair the two together, and you have a whole lot of people who wouldn't want their suit jackets to look like their riding jackets, which takes your vent choices down to two, and the chances of seeing ventless are brought closer to 50%.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Possibly? But plenty of men wore single vented suits in the 1920s.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

Ventless is useless. So ideal for formal wear since "uselessness" in business or sport is what it's all about. I think "dated" is about as silly as "timeless." Usually "dated" means "unfashionable" unless one's talking about one of Louis XIV's outfits in a full-length portrait. Although, I'd say nothing will look less "timeless" and more "dated" in five years than Thom Browne & his circle.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

Jovan said:


> Possibly? But plenty of men wore single vented suits in the 1920s.


Well, as I said, more than willing to be corrected/disproved on this one; I wasn't particularly attached to the theory as it's only an hour old anyhow .


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Pale_Male said:


> Ventless is useless. So ideal for formal wear since "uselessness" in business or sport is what it's all about. I think "dated" is about as silly as "timeless." Usually "dated" means "unfashionable" unless one's talking about one of Louis XIV's outfits in a full-length portrait. Although, I'd say nothing will look less "timeless" and more "dated" in five years than Thom Browne & his circle.


No one even pays attention to Thom Browne anymore.


----------



## S.Masterson (Jun 17, 2013)

Fashion makes some things look 'dated', but in the case of vents (or lack thereof), all three styles mentioned have enjoyed periods of popularity (or lack thereof), so none can truly be nailed down to a particular decade, place or tailor. For those well informed (I.e. not me!), the style or length of the vents present can be just as informative as the style chosen; it's not like 'all English/American/Italian suits made during the '70s/'80s/'90s have...'. 

For me personally, the English style that I like and identify with has double vents; I find these most comfortable, but have all three. I think ventless is a good look for a dinner jacket (though I have one with double vents), but beyond that it doesn't bother me all that much.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm always so pleasantly surprised by the number of replies I get in my threads!

Thank you all, Gentlemen!


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

alkydrinker said:


> It's unfortunate that a center vent became such the standard.


I agree. And, it took Ralph Lauren YEARS to give it up. Even the 2000-2001 era RL blue label suit I found this weekend has a center vent. Not 13", as in my earlier post, but 9". I measured. Still too deep for my 5'8" frame.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In defence of the much-reviled centre vent, it has its uses. Particularly, its relaxed look works well on sport jackets and suits with a more casual look i.e. linen, cotton, the American natural shoulder 3/2 sack, etc. It must also be said that a hooked vent is superior to a regular vent since the widened overlap helps keep one's bum covered. I've developed a preference for double vents on most everything else (ventless is still preferred on dinner jackets of course), but there's nothing wrong with them on the aforementioned suits and sport coats either.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Jovan, I agree with you on the hooked vent. I like it a lot. It catches that early 60's vibe for me perfectly. I have several sportcoats in which I have shortened the vent to somewhere between 5 and 7 inches. Take a look at Desi Arnaz's jackets on the orig. I Love Lucy. The center vent was not deep at all. Same for the 50's ear suits Perry Mason wore.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

Jovan said:


> In defence of the much-reviled centre vent, it has its uses. Particularly, its relaxed look works well on sport jackets and suits with a more casual look i.e. linen, cotton, the American natural shoulder 3/2 sack, etc. It must also be said that a hooked vent is superior to a regular vent since the widened overlap helps keep one's bum covered. I've developed a preference for double vents on most everything else (ventless is still preferred on dinner jackets of course), but there's nothing wrong with them on the aforementioned suits and sport coats either.


Agreed. As evidence that this really is a matter of preference, just look at the J. Crew catalog (I know, hardly the end all be all, but roll with me here) and the cotton chino suit offerings. They offer the same suit with both a single and double vented jacket, at the same price, meaning that for such a suit there are clearly enough people who have a strong preference for one vs. the other. They don't even offer the option of pleats vs. no pleats on trousers, which is, as far as I'm concerned, an even more divisive issue.


----------



## jebarne (Jul 26, 2012)

I pick up a suit on Thursday. The tailor strongly recommended ventless for my build. This is my second one and the fit is good. The fabric and cut are contemporary so to my eye it doesn't look dated.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Vents are a matter of preference, IMO. What's your build?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello Bjorn,

I'm 5'7" with a 32 inch waist and roughly a ten inch drop. The OTR jacket that seem to fit best, though virtually all need waist suppression, are 40S or 42S, depending upon the maker. I recently picked a Lauren by Ralph Lauren at a thrift sale that was labeled 40S and fit to my liking without tailoring.

Being a bit "vertically-challenged," I need to be very careful about jacket length and fit. _Total_ jacket length, from the top of the collar to the hem, _cannot_ be over 31 inches. I have an older Evan Picone sports coat and suit that measure 30 inches - as does the Ralph Lauren mentioned - and this is very good. _Up to_ 31 inches is acceptable, but over 31 makes my legs look too short, and it's amazing what a single inch can do, good or bad!

In addition, I have broad shoulders for my height, so without waist suppression, I look like a cube. In fact, I think even the sides of the jacket from the waist down need to be brought in just a bit, so I don't look like I'm wearing a skirt, and to add any slimming effect possible. I've found that ventless jackets seem to do this by the way they're cut. Right now, I have a navy blazer, and a classic button stance double-breasted navy blazer, both ventless. The rest of my sports coats and suits are either single or double vented, and as long as the silhouette looks right to me, don't have a huge preference either way.

Just wasn't sure if there was a consensus on the ventless jackets - and there seems to be a range of opinion - so thought I'd ask.

Thank you again to you, and everyone else for all your help!



Bjorn said:


> Vents are a matter of preference, IMO. What's your build?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I have one ventless jacket, just for the sake of it really. It's certain, though, that you need to be slim (or proportionately athletic) to carry the style well.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Jovan said:


> In defence of the much-reviled centre vent,


Not reviled by me. I don't wear a double vent, it reminds me of a dress, especially when your hands are in your pocket. Single vent only for me..

The 60's and 70's were double vent heaven. Then within a few years you couldn't find a double vent. Now single is hard to find. Fashion just sways in the wind.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Single is hard to find? I think you're exaggerating. You can walk into any department store and find centre vents aplenty. If you're talking only about fashion brands then yes, it is harder to find.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Single is hard to find? I think you're exaggerating. You can walk into any department store and find centre vents aplenty. If you're talking only about fashion brands then yes, it is harder to find.


And Brooks Brothers still has plenty. The fashion brands never really went for the single vent. I America before 2005-2006 when double vents became popular again, the fashion brands were still doing no vent and the traditional suits had the single vents. The traditional suits (if you can still find one) still have single vents and the fashion suits have double vents. Whilst 10 years ago it was easy to find a traditional suit, they have become rare today. Even BB has changed their Madison fit to be more fashionable.


----------



## gringodaddy (Feb 10, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> Venting is a matter of individual taste and what looks best given the suit style and physique of the wearer. Any of these other "rules" are invalid.


This. I was pleasantly surprised at how slimming a ventless jacket looked on me. Since a double vent is supposed to appear "seamless" the idealized aesthetic is easily achieved for me with a ventless jacket.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Single is hard to find? I think you're exaggerating. You can walk into any department store and find centre vents aplenty. If you're talking only about fashion brands then yes, it is harder to find.


The majority of BB suits are still single vent.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I wear exclusively ventless jackets on my suits, and most of my tailoring isn't remotely 80s. It's very trim with natural shoulders. 

If you're not riding a horse, I really don't understand the point of vents. If they open through normal movement, they simply make one look corpulent. And as for putting one's hands in one's pockets, I can't say I ever do that when my jacket is buttoned. With the jacket unbuttoned, it's easy to just sweep the front of the jacket out of the way if one wants to keep the hands in the pockets for a while. Ventless just makes for much cleaner lines.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The same could be said of pleats, my friend. While we're at it, let's just dispose of those pesky trouser cuffs.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I have one ventless jacket, just for the sake of it really. It's certain, though, that you need to be slim (or proportionately athletic) to carry the style well.


I quite agree. My dinner jackets excepted, I only had one ventless sports jacket (and it was a DB). I sold it to get another one, double-vented, as is my preference.

Jovan- interesting post at the beginning of the thread. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr. Knightly said:


> I wear exclusively ventless jackets on my suits, and most of my tailoring isn't remotely 80s. It's very trim with natural shoulders.
> 
> If you're not riding a horse, I really don't understand the point of vents. If they open through normal movement, they simply make one look corpulent. And as for putting one's hands in one's pockets, I can't say I ever do that when my jacket is buttoned. With the jacket unbuttoned, it's easy to just sweep the front of the jacket out of the way if one wants to keep the hands in the pockets for a while. Ventless just makes for much cleaner lines.


Are they cut short or long? The vent is not just for ease of dismounting a horse, but also for sitting down in a chair - otherwise the skirt of one's suit is easily trapped, and will tend to ride up, inelegantly.

The vent (or vents) involve a certain amount of extra work for the tailor, and it is reasonable to think they might disappear were there no need for them.


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mr. Knightly said:


> I wear exclusively ventless jackets on my suits, and most of my tailoring isn't remotely 80s. It's very trim with natural shoulders.
> 
> If you're not riding a horse, I really don't understand the point of vents. If they open through normal movement, they simply make one look corpulent. And as for putting one's hands in one's pockets, I can't say I ever do that when my jacket is buttoned. With the jacket unbuttoned, it's easy to just sweep the front of the jacket out of the way if one wants to keep the hands in the pockets for a while. Ventless just makes for much cleaner lines.


My thoughts exactly. I'm a slim guy and vents never work for me, jacket feels too floppy with vents. I always close up any vents.


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, to my mind, double vents have got to be the most functional and anatomically forgiving of the design options (no vent, single and double vents) for that feature of our jackets. Pair double vents with bi-swing shoulders, a half belted back, a 3R2 un-darted front piece design and you have the perfectly designed jacket!


Mmmmm. I do heavy squats and deadlifts. While I have a flat stomach, I do have a bit of junk in my trunk (as one of the current expressions go). I need to always be careful with side vented suits (which I have four or five of) as if they are fitted a bit too well, the back flap, as it were, tends to separate from the side flaps. Just something to keep in mind. If the jacket is roomy enough, that isn't a problem.

-Me


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

kravi said:


> Mmmmm. I do heavy squats and deadlifts. While I have a flat stomach, I do have a bit of junk in my trunk (as one of the current expressions go). I need to always be careful with side vented suits (which I have four or five of) as if they are fitted a bit too well, the back flap, as it were, tends to separate from the side flaps. Just something to keep in mind. If the jacket is roomy enough, that isn't a problem.
> 
> -Me


I also have the problem of a rear that is a little bigger than it should be in proportion to the rest of my body. I find that double vents work best for me. Sometimes they open a little, but it's better than a single vent opening. And without a vent the jacket pulls across the seat at the back and opens up at front, throwing the hole front of the jacket out of shape. If the skirt doesn't fit properly, no vent style is going to fix the problem.


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

Matt S said:


> I also have the problem of a rear that is a little bigger than it should be in proportion to the rest of my body. I find that double vents work best for me. Sometimes they open a little, but it's better than a single vent opening. And without a vent the jacket pulls across the seat at the back and opens up at front, throwing the hole front of the jacket out of shape. If the skirt doesn't fit properly, no vent style is going to fix the problem.


Ok, so this is 16 days old (I missed your response, Matt - apologies) so I hope i'm not guilty of necroing.

I was always taught that double vents were dangerous for folks with, uhm, a whole honkin' lot of beef in the back. Because they do encourage seperation of the back flap with the side flaps... I do wear both single vents and double vents, but I do find I'm quite paranoid with the double vents, though I haven't *really* noticed them opening too much. I somehow just feel more relaxed with a single vent.

--Me


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

kravi said:


> Ok, so this is 16 days old (I missed your response, Matt - apologies) so I hope i'm not guilty of necroing.
> 
> I was always taught that double vents were dangerous for folks with, uhm, a whole honkin' lot of beef in the back. Because they do encourage seperation of the back flap with the side flaps... I do wear both single vents and double vents, but I do find I'm quite paranoid with the double vents, though I haven't *really* noticed them opening too much. I somehow just feel more relaxed with a single vent.
> 
> --Me


Single vents are definitely the worst for me because they almost always open and are really obvious when they do. I measure 3 inches wider around the seat than the chest, which makes vents open and trousers impossible to find.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Came across a cashmere and wool DB suit today in a charity/thrift shop. Absolute steal. Just my size and the jacket was a perfect fit.
Two things put me off buying it. The charcoal colour, which I was worried was too close to black, and the lack of vents.
This thread has me thinking the ventless look might be okay though. Maybe I should head back there in the morning.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Odradek, only you can make the decision, but if it's an otherwise pretty classic looking suit, go for it. I sure as hell would.


----------



## JonnyFoy (Aug 11, 2013)

I have to say I'm a young guy (just 28 a few weeks ago), and I love a ventless jacket. Have to agree with everyone who mentions the style/fashion distinction in this thread - ventless jackets look great, but because they are out of fashion, barely anyone wants them, thereby allowing you to find really, really good deals on them on ebay or in thrift stores. I recently bought a chocolate, rust and lavender windowpane Zegna blazer without vents on ebay for about 95% less than retail. Stock up now because they're bound for a comeback.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Odradek, only you can make the decision, but if it's an otherwise pretty classic looking suit, go for it. I sure as hell would.


Thanks, Jovan.
I actually went back to the shop today for another look. From what I could surmise from the inside label, the suit dated from the mid-nineties. In the end it was the overly padded shoulders that put me off, so I left it on the rack.

Still looking for a nice double breasted suit, but in my size, 40S, they seem hard to find.


----------



## Jet-Jaguar (Aug 1, 2017)

Ventless suit jackets and dinner jackets were the norm from the early 1930's though the mid 1950's. Then they gave way to single and double vented. For a brief time in the 1990's, "gangster" suits made a comeback. The jackets were long and ventless. The pants quite baggy. And the ties were very colorful. *Ventless* disappeared in the late 1990's. The current style is double vent. You have the right to wear any number of vents you choose, but ventless is hard to find because it is not in style, and if you wear it you will look out of style.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, when Dave said "I look forward to all your replies", he didn't specify a time limit. And who knows, maybe he's still compiling feedback four years later, wondering whether to pull the trigger on that ventless suit that's still collecting dust on the rack.


----------



## Jet-Jaguar (Aug 1, 2017)

FLMike said:


> Well, when Dave said "I look forward to all your replies", he didn't specify a time limit. And who knows, maybe he's still compiling feedback four years later, wondering whether to pull the trigger on that ventless suit that's still collecting dust on the rack.


Let's reconvene in four years and see how things are then.


----------



## Will.pennington7 (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe this has been mentioned, (I haven't the patience to read through all the replies) but I've always heard that a ventless is most often an Italian style jacket. While an English style jacket is most often a 2B and double-vented, and an American is often a fitted with a single vent, an Italian cut suit is sometimes identified by more than two buttons, wide lapels, and no vent. I could be mistaken, but I've read several articles to that affect.


----------



## Silver-streak (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm no sartorial expert, I am still learning much from this place and other sources. But I do know enough to have developed preferences. And I prefer single vents on sport jackets and double vents on suit jackets. Vents alone won't put me off a thrift find if I like the fit, color and cut. I have a few sport coats with double vents or no vents, and suits with single and double vents.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Will.pennington7 said:


> Maybe this has been mentioned, (I haven't the patience to read through all the replies) but I've always heard that a ventless is most often an Italian style jacket. While an English style jacket is most often a 2B and double-vented, and an American is often a fitted with a single vent, an Italian cut suit is sometimes identified by more than two buttons, wide lapels, and no vent. I could be mistaken, but I've read several articles to that affect.


My recollection is that some of the Italian designer labels were more inclined to go ventless in the late 80s and 90s. I have not seen that trend recently. Most of the Italian labels are double vented. US still often single vented.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Will.pennington7 said:


> Maybe this has been mentioned, (I haven't the patience to read through all the replies) but I've always heard that a ventless is most often an Italian style jacket. While an English style jacket is most often a 2B and double-vented, and an American is often a fitted with a single vent, an Italian cut suit is sometimes identified by more than two buttons, wide lapels, and no vent. I could be mistaken, but I've read several articles to that affect.


This was how things were in the 80s and 90s, and people still write this now, even though fashions have changed. Go shopping and you'll find now that double vents dominate everything.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Matt S said:


> This was how things were in the 80s and 90s, and people still write this now, even though fashions have changed. Go shopping and you'll find now that double vents dominate everything.


Agree - some traditional sack suits might still be single vent but that's not what I typically wear. Indeed, I doubt I own more than one or two single vented jackets out of the 50 or so jackets/suits I own.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Will.pennington7 said:


> Maybe this has been mentioned, (I haven't the patience to read through all the replies) but I've always heard that a ventless is most often an Italian style jacket. While an English style jacket is most often a 2B and double-vented, and an American is often a fitted with a single vent, an Italian cut suit is sometimes identified by more than two buttons, wide lapels, and no vent. I could be mistaken, but I've read several articles to that affect.


All the ventless numbers I own are, indeed, Italian.

I also stopped wearing Italian suits around 1994, so it *could* be that!

DH


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think anyone seeking to find a ventless jacket now would be hard pressed to find it. Regardless of the country of origin, most are double vented. I suppose someone could always get made to measure and request ventless.


----------



## Will.pennington7 (Jul 19, 2017)

All quite true statements. I see a lot of both single and double vents, but I still think it somewhat depends on the brand. One is hard pressed to find a BB suit that's double vented. Many HFs are single vented (although I just purchased a second hand Vanguard and it's double vented). I'm a fan of JAB (don't shoot), and they designate fit by vent style. Traditional fit is single vented, whereas slim and fitted have double vents.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

All my MTM jackets are double vented because I like being about to easily stick my hands in my pockets and I don't ride a horse. However, an attractive RTW jacket with a single vent won't turn me away. Can't say that I've ever even seen a ventless jacket and wouldn't want to.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ exactly why I prefer double vented.


----------



## AJP (Oct 9, 2012)

As a ventless example, Ronald Regan wore a black stroller at his second inauguration in 1985. It was single breasted. According to an article I just read this was the american counterpart of the german Stresemann which was double breasted and ventless. see the following article for more info - https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/stresemann/

AJ


----------



## AJP (Oct 9, 2012)

FYI - Just found another link on this forum with more on Reagan's stroller: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...estions-about-Reagan-s-inauguration-suit-1981

AJ


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I have always liked the ventless look, but that is because my yardstick of measurement is Brideshead Revisited. Yes, I am old, I just turned 59. I also agree that the look is indeed "out of style." That said, almost every time I wear my 1995 era USA made J. Crew navy moleskin 3-button blazer (I closed the center vent when I bought it), I get compliments on it.

As an aside, it is a 42R and still fits me fine - better than the 46R garments I have to buy today.


----------

